# Burton imperial fit vs burton ion



## RIDERUK

Also, will the imperial actually be a better shout for freestyle when there's probably not much difference in flex? Also burton describe the imperial as a freerider boot whilst the ion is described as freestyle. Does this make any difference?


----------



## Bamfboardman

I ride the Ions and they aren't jib boots but they could be used on big kickers.


----------



## radiomuse210

Have you actually ridden with them to KNOW if they are too stiff? Boots do soften over time as well.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Considering (after talking to multiple people who definitely know more than you) the quality of the material and the liner I know they aren't supposed to break down. Every single thing I've read about the boot is that it stays stiff for multiple seasons of 100+ days.


----------



## Nivek

My roommate, a gypsy jib kid, find the Salomon Synapse Boa too soft. He rides the stiffest boots he can get usually. Boot stiffness and terrain riding is personal preference.


----------



## radiomuse210

Bamfboardman said:


> Considering (after talking to multiple people who definitely know more than you) the quality of the material and the liner I know they aren't supposed to break down. Every single thing I've read about the boot is that it stays stiff for multiple seasons of 100+ days.


Okay okay, calm down...i briefly forgot that the liners in these boots don't have the pack out and soften up that most boots have. InfiniteRide I believe it's called. It's not a pissing contest as to who knows more - this is how people DO learn. I knew about this - my friend has Ions that he rides with his NS Proto, and he does everything with that setup, freeride to freestyle. He is always telling me to go to Burtons because his retain stiffness and shape. (32s still fit my feet better than any Burton I've tried on, so I'm happy with what I got) That's why I was asking if OP has actually ridden in the boots - because i've just talked to someone who owns them and he tells me that FOR HIM they are good for everything he wants to do. OP is obviously going to have different preferences and what he feels as "too stiff" might be different than my friend.


----------



## Bamfboardman

radiomuse210 said:


> Okay okay, calm down...i briefly forgot that the liners in these boots don't have the pack out and soften up that most boots have. InfiniteRide I believe it's called. It's not a pissing contest as to who knows more - this is how people DO learn. I knew about this - my friend has Ions that he rides with his NS Proto, and he does everything with that setup, freeride to freestyle. He is always telling me to go to Burtons because his retain stiffness and shape. (32s still fit my feet better than any Burton I've tried on, so I'm happy with what I got) That's why I was asking if OP has actually ridden in the boots - because i've just talked to someone who owns them and he tells me that FOR HIM they are good for everything he wants to do. OP is obviously going to have different preferences and what he feels as "too stiff" might be different than my friend.


Every thread I see you comment on you try to one up people. If you were addressing the OP you should have replied to him. Learning isn't telling someone they're wrong learning is listening to people who know.


----------



## Nivek

So the Ion liner will never die. But the shell doesn't have any special construction. So the shell will break down. It will get softer. The liner will never pack out but the shell will die. Being a $400 boot it will last longer than most, but we're talking like 150 days. Not 300. If you want a boot that is really going to last you for 200+ days, anything K2 with Endo. Urethane doesn't break down.


----------



## augie

My shop didn't have the ions, but If you can find a burton concord, it feels almost identical to an imperial, at least when I wore them side by side at shop for 15 minutes. Imperial had just a touch more space in toebox, maybe because the concord tongue felt beefier. 


I tried the ruler also, but honestly can't recall how it differed, just that it was a worse fit for my foot.

Also tried the lashed. Best heel lock of the group, also most wide mid foot and toebox. Too much for my weird feet.

Probably not that helpful. I wear 10 and the imperial fit true to size.


----------



## Lamps

Bamfboardman said:


> Considering (after talking to multiple people who definitely know more than you) the quality of the material and the liner I know they aren't supposed to break down. Every single thing I've read about the boot is that it stays stiff for multiple seasons of 100+ days.


No way dude. 

I ride about 50 days a season, and I buy a new pair of ions every spring on sale. 

So I test 45 day ridden ions vs new ones each spring. The new ones are definitely, significantly noticeably stiffer, typically I hook an edge getting used to the new ones. 

I'm a strong intermediate rider, middle aged dad, I don't push those boots to their limit but 45 days of riding softens them. 

Caveat: some years the ions are stiffer than others by design. But I've done this for seven years and they do soften.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Lamps said:


> No way dude.
> 
> I ride about 50 days a season, and I buy a new pair of ions every spring on sale.
> 
> So I test 45 day ridden ions vs new ones each spring. The new ones are definitely, significantly noticeably stiffer, typically I hook an edge getting used to the new ones.
> 
> I'm a strong intermediate rider, middle aged dad, I don't push those boots to their limit but 45 days of riding softens them.
> 
> Caveat: some years the ions are stiffer than others by design. But I've done this for seven years and they do soften.


Both the guys at Milo and Salty told me that they'll last multiple seasons of 100+ days without softening to a point where you can't ride them. Every boot will soften but a significant softening is when you should replace them.


----------



## radiomuse210

Bamfboardman said:


> Every thread I see you comment on you try to one up people. If you were addressing the OP you should have replied to him. Learning isn't telling someone they're wrong learning is listening to people who know.


What the hell are you talking about? When have I ever told someone they are wrong and I am right? All I commented here was 1: If the OP had tried the boots riding yet and 2: Boots soften over time. 
I didn't think about the fact that the Ion liner does a good job of retaining its stiffness over time. You corrected me on that, very rudely, but did so nonetheless. In my reply to YOU, I said that I forgot about the Ion liner and that a friend of mine rides them who tells me that the liners do a great job not getting too much softer over time compared to other boots he has. And he rides all over the mountain with them, even freestyle - but OP might prefer a boot less stiff for freestyle. How is that trying to show someone up? Any comment I make on this forum is based on experience. Although there are some "facts" when it comes to snowboarding and riding to the best of one's ability, so much comes down to preference and individual riding style. So what one person might consider a "wrong" answer might be "right" to someone else. It's all about offering information based on experience. I often refer to more experienced members when I'm not sure about something or can offer only a little bit of information. 

So basically...I don't know what the hell you are talking about.

Edit: So the others in this thread who have commented on the Ions softening after a certain point - are you going to tell THEM that they are just trying to one up you? C'mon dude.


----------



## Nivek

Bamfboardman said:


> Both the guys at Milo and Salty told me that they'll last multiple seasons of 100+ days without softening to a point where you can't ride them. Every boot will soften but a significant softening is when you should replace them.


I guess that depends on the rider. I'm not THAT hard on gear, but the fact they aren't advertising any new significant construction in the shell means it will not last that long. I know Milo and Salty are respected shops, but no. 150 days under a hard rider and they're done. You'll be able to keep them liners, but the shells will be done.


----------



## Steezus Christ

radiomuse210 said:


> What the hell are you talking about? When have I ever told someone they are wrong and I am right? All I commented here was 1: If the OP had tried the boots riding yet and 2: Boots soften over time.
> I didn't think about the fact that the Ion liner does a good job of retaining its stiffness over time. You corrected me on that, very rudely, but did so nonetheless. In my reply to YOU, I said that I forgot about the Ion liner and that a friend of mine rides them who tells me that the liners do a great job not getting too much softer over time compared to other boots he has. And he rides all over the mountain with them, even freestyle - but OP might prefer a boot less stiff for freestyle. How is that trying to show someone up? Any comment I make on this forum is based on experience. Although there are some "facts" when it comes to snowboarding and riding to the best of one's ability, so much comes down to preference and individual riding style. So what one person might consider a "wrong" answer might be "right" to someone else. It's all about offering information based on experience. I often refer to more experienced members when I'm not sure about something or can offer only a little bit of information.
> 
> So basically...I don't know what the hell you are talking about.
> 
> Edit: So the others in this thread who have commented on the Ions softening after a certain point - are you going to tell THEM that they are just trying to one up you? C'mon dude.


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

not gonna lie, i've noticed it in other threads with this dude..

to the OP: boot stiffness really does come down to personal preference and experience. I ride tm-twos which some would classify as a stiffer boot and I do my fair share of freestyle riding. I have friends that ride even stiffer boots with soft bindings and soft boards because it feels as though your feet are on steroids and can man handle and flex the shit out the board and bindings. It's all relative. go with what you know and stick with the boot that fits you best as in the end you will enjoy the fit more so than anything else.


----------



## Bamfboardman

Nivek said:


> I guess that depends on the rider. I'm not THAT hard on gear, but the fact they aren't advertising any new significant construction in the shell means it will not last that long. I know Milo and Salty are respected shops, but no. 150 days under a hard rider and they're done. You'll be able to keep them liners, but the shells will be done.


I think that to a certain point they are trying to sell boots so I guess that would make sense. I've never had a boot that I've worn more than a season, they just generally don't retain the flex.


----------



## Lamps

Bamfboardman said:


> Both the guys at Milo and Salty told me that they'll last multiple seasons of 100+ days without softening to a point where you can't ride them. Every boot will soften but a significant softening is when you should replace them.


I find that's very sketchy sales advice. 

When I bought my first pair of Ions the shop owner said expect 50-75 days and I said wow, that not much for such an expensive boot. She said ions are a stiff boot, that's why you buy them, and 50 days later they won't be as stiff, and every spring for me it's a major difference when I compare the two. 

You can wear the same pair for years of course but after repeated experiment I can tell you they won't be doing what ions are for, which is to be a firm, very responsive boot. 

Boots are like gas, you buy them, use them up, buy more. 

Where's poutine - he's another stiff setup guy who could weigh in on this.


----------



## Bamfboardman

weandem said:


> As I stated before, I've gone through seven pairs of ions so far. 100 hard days consistently..... They are worn out at that point.


Sorry but, I trust Nivek more than you. He has much more experience with multiple levels of product.


----------



## RIDERUK

Steezus Christ said:


> :eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:
> 
> not gonna lie, i've noticed it in other threads with this dude..
> 
> to the OP: boot stiffness really does come down to personal preference and experience. I ride tm-twos which some would classify as a stiffer boot and I do my fair share of freestyle riding. I have friends that ride even stiffer boots with soft bindings and soft boards because it feels as though your feet are on steroids and can man handle and flex the shit out the board and bindings. It's all relative. go with what you know and stick with the boot that fits you best as in the end you will enjoy the fit more so than anything else.


Yeah, well I was told with the imperials I might struggle to butter around and presses would be hard... however with my current super soft boots it's hard to press high cos the boot "squashes" down a lot before the nose/tail comes up.

Really don't want to end up getting the imperials and finding I can't mess around with butters/presses/spins very easily. But they're surely not _that_ stiff of a boot?



Lamps said:


> I find that's very sketchy sales advice.
> 
> Where's poutine - he's another stiff setup guy who could weigh in on this.


Yeah i'd be interested to see his opinion.

To be honest, whilst there's mixed opinions on whether the ion is too stiff for freestyle... I don't think i'm as advanced as some of the guys you're talking about rocking them for jibs/rails etc. I may be safer with the imperial, if it is actually any softer that is!

The other option would be the ambush but I've seen several accounts of them being rather soft and not sure they'd be much of an upgrade on my current boots

Thanks everyone... helpful debate


----------



## Bamfboardman

weandem said:


> Don't be sorry. Nobody cares who you trust. Since you have absolutely no idea what my level of product knowledge is, your post makes no sense anyway. Oh wait..... I mentioned I've tested the product in question for over 700 days.


Oh shit, Sorry I forgot to read your autobiography. I don't know your life nor do I care to. Nivek is reputable, you are not. End of story. Don't need to be a douche about it.


----------



## Steezus Christ

This dudes got issues...


----------



## killclimbz

weandem said:


> Don't be sorry. Nobody cares who you trust. Since you have absolutely no idea what my level of product knowledge is, your post makes no sense anyway. Oh wait..... I mentioned I've tested the product in question for over 700 days.


So in essence, you have experience with one product. Yay. You are a well rounded knowledgeable guy. Oh wait, there isn't much experience there. 

Drop the attitude. 

K, thanks carry on...


----------



## Donutz

Bamfboardman said:


> Every thread I see you comment on you try to one up people. If you were addressing the OP you should have replied to him. Learning isn't telling someone they're wrong learning is listening to people who know.


The fuck? Bamf, this post looks very much like a troll. The reaction is way over the top for what was posted before. Get it under control.

I don't want to have to start closing threads right and left, but a little more discussions and a little less e-thuggery is highly recommended.


----------



## RIDERUK

Donutz said:


> The fuck? Bamf, this post looks very much like a troll. The reaction is way over the top for what was posted before. Get it under control.
> 
> I don't want to have to start closing threads right and left, but a little more discussions and a little less e-thuggery is highly recommended.


Sorry everyone... appears I have kicked off a turf war.
Can anyone answer my last post above?
Thanks for your help :hairy:


----------



## Bamfboardman

RIDERUK said:


> Sorry everyone... appears I have kicked off a turf war.
> Can anyone answer my last post above?
> Thanks for your help :hairy:


I think the general consensus is that its all personal preference.


----------



## radiomuse210

RIDERUK said:


> Sorry everyone... appears I have kicked off a turf war.
> Can anyone answer my last post above?
> Thanks for your help :hairy:


No....you haven't done anything wrong. My first reply was made to you (i hit quick reply, so it didn't quote anything) but Bamf for some reason thought i was replying to him. While either way it didn't warrant the jump down my throat, hopefully that clears things up a little for you. 
You got a lot of great responses with people's experience with the ions and how they hold up - I think at this point it comes down to gauging your own experiences and preferences and picking the one you think will be best for you. I totally understand wanting all the info you can get before dropping money on gear though.


----------



## Kevin137

@ the OP

I have the IONS, 2 pairs actually, and while i have Van Auras as well, my goto boots are the IONS, i know loads of people that ride them, they are one of the few high boots you can buy in Norway at the same price as the USA, and as such are pretty popular, and most of them ride freestyle and park stuff.

As for how they soften, they do, to a point, and then they kind of stay where they are, that is what i found, and i love them...

I have to say i would go for the IONS myself, but i am a little biased having them already... And knowing how much i love them...


----------



## RIDERUK

Kevin137 said:


> @ the OP
> 
> I have the IONS, 2 pairs actually, and while i have Van Auras as well, my goto boots are the IONS, i know loads of people that ride them, they are one of the few high boots you can buy in Norway at the same price as the USA, and as such are pretty popular, and most of them ride freestyle and park stuff.
> 
> As for how they soften, they do, to a point, and then they kind of stay where they are, that is what i found, and i love them...
> 
> I have to say i would go for the IONS myself, but i am a little biased having them already... And knowing how much i love them...


Ah right nice. Guessing from the way you phrased it that you don't freestyle much then? Are you able to butter/press much in them? I like to mess around a lot on the piste when i'm with skier mates and wouldn't like to be held back by boots. 

Don't supposed you've tried the imperial?

I'm starting to think that theres probably little difference between the two and if i'm going stiff I may as well get the better of the boots. Wish me luck for my first rail in ions though... :injured:


----------



## Kevin137

I am not the greatest in the park, but i do try, i just found them an all round great boot, they are not so hard that you cannot do what you want, but hard enough to be useful in most situations.

I found them really difficult the 1st couple of days having only ridden soft boots, but after that, i found my riding adjusting, and 2 weeks later with 10-12 hard days riding they came into there own.

It really is not something i would recommend you guy buy, as they are expensive, but like i say, we have some really good park and freestyle riders that are riding these, and they all love them which is why i wanted to try them in the 1st place. To start i thought i had it wrong, but i settled into them and while they are stiffer than what i was used to, i found them to be so comfortable and easy to set up, that the worry just was not founded.

I use them with Flow bindings, and never over ratchet the bindings because of hoe they sit on the boot, a little movement kind of makes up for having a stiff boot, and there is no pressure points as a result which lead to comfortable riding for 8-10 hours at a time...

The last pair i bought where £180ish on current exchange rate so a bargain.


----------



## Kevin137

If i had to choose a slightly softer boot, it would be the Restricted Ruler, not sure they are still made, but in the UK you may find a store that has last year or the year before for a great price...!!! That would be something you should consider...


----------



## F1EA

RIDERUK said:


> Ah right nice. Guessing from the way you phrased it that you don't freestyle much then? Are you able to butter/press much in them? I like to mess around a lot on the piste when i'm with skier mates and wouldn't like to be held back by boots.
> 
> Don't supposed you've tried the imperial?
> 
> I'm starting to think that theres probably little difference between the two and if i'm going stiff I may as well get the better of the boots. Wish me luck for my first rail in ions though... :injured:


I think you'll be fine in either, you won't be left behind and after a few slams off rails you should be fine  you'll get used to whichever you get. But if you're concerned with stiffness, get the Imperials; it's simple.


----------



## RIDERUK

Kevin137 said:


> If i had to choose a slightly softer boot, it would be the Restricted Ruler, not sure they are still made, but in the UK you may find a store that has last year or the year before for a great price...!!! That would be something you should consider...


Yup, restricted are still running. I've seen some of last years versions around on the cheap. From what I could tell and what the online shop told me the only difference with the _restricted_ version is the colour though? And some of them the sole. Can't see any other big upgrade.

I'll see if I can find one to try on. Last time I tried the ruler on the fit wasn't so nice and the build quality felt a mile off from the ion (which is to be expected). Not sure if rulers run narrower.



F1EA said:


> I think you'll be fine in either, you won't be left behind and after a few slams off rails you should be fine  you'll get used to whichever you get. But if you're concerned with stiffness, get the Imperials; it's simple.


Good to hear, I don't mind a few bails so long as I bounce back up and can continue to butter around aswell. I started thinking butters would be impossible/hard cos of less lateral flex but sounds like it can be done

Thanks for the help. This forum is great .


----------



## 2hellnbak

Bamfboardman said:


> Considering (after talking to multiple people who definitely know more than you)


Somebody found a penis stabbed through the middle of his cheeri-o's lol



Oh and I may as well give my input. I had an older ('09) pair of Ions that easily got 350 days. They definitely got a little looser and showed their wear but they rode well until the day I retired them. The only reason I did was because the speedlace system started to tear away from the boot. Definitely a stiff pair of boots which I prefer but were comfy as could be.


----------



## RIDERUK

2hellnbak said:


> Somebody found a penis stabbed through the middle of his cheeri-o's lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I may as well give my input. I had an older ('09) pair of Ions that easily got 350 days. They definitely got a little looser and showed their wear but they rode well until the day I retired them. The only reason I did was because the speedlace system started to tear away from the boot. Definitely a stiff pair of boots which I prefer but were comfy as could be.


Thanks. You into much freestyle?
I'm holding out until I find a bargain and it pushes my decision either way...


----------



## 2hellnbak

RIDERUK said:


> Thanks. You into much freestyle?
> I'm holding out until I find a bargain and it pushes my decision either way...


I kind of gave the freestyle thing a try for a few years but in all honesty I'm just not that great at it lol. I can ollie pretty well and ride down damn near anything but when my body starts spinning in the air I just kind of, suck. Yes I'll admit it I suck. I also jacked myself up trying rails a few times and it left a bad taste in my mouth. I could probably progress with a LOT of practice but it just isn't my thing when it comes down to it. I'll still hit an easy box no problem but I won't be sitting in the park all day breaking myself. 

When it comes down to it I like to ride down the hill fast and in powder and through trees. I LOVE catching air off natural features and dropping SMALLER cornices but that's just what I like. I shop the bargains as well. Even when I was playing with butters and boxes etc. I still rode stiff boots, that may have well been my problem, never went real large with jumps though so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I owned both boots in back to back years, Imperial and then Ion. Bot have the same fit, the Ion is definitely a little stiffer but I didn't find either to really be that stiff, in fact they're super comfortable. Preferred the Vibram outsole on the Imperial, it seemed to be a little grippier on hikes and especially in the parking lot, but the Ions aren't bad either. Both seemed to have similar levels of dampening, but the Ions felt a tad lighter. Neither set lasted me more than a season, and not only softened up but started breaking down. I'll admit I'm really hard on boots, and have gotten new boots every season as far back as I can remember up until last year. I'll actually be riding my Flow Hylites for the 2nd year this season, which is a first in a very long time. I'd still recommend both of those Burton boots for anyone though, I think they'd hold up alot better for others.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Triple8Sol said:


> I owned both boots in back to back years, Imperial and then Ion. Bot have the same fit, the Ion is definitely a little stiffer but I didn't find either to really be that stiff, in fact they're super comfortable. Preferred the Vibram outsole on the Imperial, it seemed to be a little grippier on hikes and especially in the parking lot, but the Ions aren't bad either. Both seemed to have similar levels of dampening, but the Ions felt a tad lighter. Neither set lasted me more than a season, and not only softened up but started breaking down. I'll admit I'm really hard on boots, and have gotten new boots every season as far back as I can remember up until last year. I'll actually be riding my Flow Hylites for the 2nd year this season, which is a first in a very long time. I'd still recommend both of those Burton boots for anyone though, I think they'd hold up alot better for others.


Both sound like decent boots. Not too stiff for freestyle elements?
Any experience with the SLX? That would keep the vibram soles of the imperial whilst having the liner/comfort of the ion... At least in theory anyway!


----------



## Foggygoggles

RIDERUK said:


> Yeah, well I was told with the imperials I might struggle to butter around and presses would be hard... however with my current super soft boots it's hard to press high cos the boot "squashes" down a lot before the nose/tail comes up.
> 
> Really don't want to end up getting the imperials and finding I can't mess around with butters/presses/spins very easily. But they're surely not _that_ stiff of a boot?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i'd be interested to see his opinion.
> 
> To be honest, whilst there's mixed opinions on whether the ion is too stiff for freestyle... I don't think i'm as advanced as some of the guys you're talking about rocking them for jibs/rails etc. I may be safer with the imperial, if it is actually any softer that is!
> 
> The other option would be the ambush but I've seen several accounts of them being rather soft and not sure they'd be much of an upgrade on my current boots
> 
> Thanks everyone... helpful debate


Hey RiderUK, just on your point about a boot squashing down when buttering...disclaimer first...I don't know you or how you ride so no offense intended, but personally, when I'm buttering and my boots are squashing (had 2013 Ions last couple of seasons), it's because I'm asking too much from the boot and not keeping my back in a straight line (obviously not straight up!) Your skeleton does the buttering, not the boots. And watch that back knee that it's not folding too far inwards. 
No offense intended by saying any of this, but I personally find that gear is not to blame most of the time, though it is the first thing people think of due to clever marketing by companies. I ride a 2013 custom x 158 (I'm 78kg and 176cm tall), and it butters brilliantly, though people say it's too stiff for that. The stiffness of the board really helps when buttering at high speed. They also say it can't ride powder, also not correct, it turns on a dime, very handy for trees etc.
I guess what I'm trying to say is don't believe the marketing, people find that the same boots and boards often ride differently for them vs other people due to their style of riding.


----------



## Triple8Sol

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Both sound like decent boots. Not too stiff for freestyle elements?
> Any experience with the SLX? That would keep the vibram soles of the imperial whilst having the liner/comfort of the ion... At least in theory anyway!


Haven't tried the SLX, that price pretty much eliminates it from contention, when there are so many other good options out there. Imperial/Ion are definitely fine for freestyle, of course not gonna be soft like the Moto or others, but if you just don't torque the speedlaces super tight, it will be fine.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Triple8Sol said:


> Haven't tried the SLX, that price pretty much eliminates it from contention, when there are so many other good options out there. Imperial/Ion are definitely fine for freestyle, of course not gonna be soft like the Moto or others, but if you just don't torque the speedlaces super tight, it will be fine.


Is the reduced stiffness of the imperial noticeable enough to make it more towards the freestyle end than the ion?
I haven't been able to try on the imperial and would have to mail order. The Ion fits great but i'm worried it'll restrict my ankle too much


----------



## Some Guy

In response to op, I have last season's Ions (size 10) and tried on the Imperials in store. The liner on the Ions does not pack out at all, and you said that the liner fits well. I did the trying on over a year ago, but I think I had on the 10 and 10.5 in Imperials and was leaning towards the size ten's. 

In regard to stiffness on the Ions, They effeminately soften up a bit after some time on the hill. I think I got in about 20 to 25 days last year and there is no way they are flexing the same. I also can press in them and move my board just fine. I am not good at freestyle on account of a lack of park availability. They are fine on the jumps I have been on, and I can grab the nose and tail of my board with my bindings (2014 est Cartels).


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB

Some Guy said:


> In response to op, I have last season's Ions (size 10) and tried on the Imperials in store. The liner on the Ions does not pack out at all, and you said that the liner fits well. I did the trying on over a year ago, but I think I had on the 10 and 10.5 in Imperials and was leaning towards the size ten's.
> 
> In regard to stiffness on the Ions, They effeminately soften up a bit after some time on the hill. I think I got in about 20 to 25 days last year and there is no way they are flexing the same. I also can press in them and move my board just fine. I am not good at freestyle on account of a lack of park availability. They are fine on the jumps I have been on, and I can grab the nose and tail of my board with my bindings (2014 est Cartels).


Good to know. I'm in the position that I know for a fact the ions fit my feet well. SLX don't fit well. Can't find any imperials in any local shops. Rulers don't feel great.

From this, it makes the most sense to get the ions but i'm a bit worried that i'll get them and my riding will be terrible. I feel like I used plenty of ankle movement when riding and may not even be able to turn properly with the ions... not to mention freestyle.
Sounds like that may not be the case though


----------

